

Force Touch on iPhone - vanillacedar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEMmnsU5fC8

======
vanillacedar
What do you guys/girls think about it?

------
mtgx
So kind of like a fancy high-tech long-press?

~~~
vanillacedar
For an app icon, a longpress would let you delete it, if you force tap on it
it would take you to settings.

